# Looking for Federal GM or Cheddite Hulls



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking to buy up to 1,000 used Federal Gold Medal or Cheddite hulls in 12 gauge. If you have some shoot me a PM and let's make a deal.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I looked all over locally for once fired hulls a while back with pretty much no luck. I did stumble across these guys though:
http://www.ballisticproducts.com/Once-Fired-hulls/products/636/
I ended up buying a couple cases of new ammo with good reloadable hulls. That seemed cheapest in the long run.


----------

